# few pics of my cichlids



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

They've moved to another tank because their tank is under construction.

These pics are not the best but when they're back in their own tank pics will be much better.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice set of africans! What kind of elongatus is that? His colors are sweet!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin fish


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

acestro said:


> Very nice set of africans! What kind of elongatus is that? His colors are sweet!
> [snapback]1150995[/snapback]​


I have absolutly no idea. I bought them from some guy because I liked their colors.
The yellow ones will turn blue too, and the ones with the giraffe spots will get a blue head.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a really interesting mix of africans you have there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Although you wasn't aware of what fish you were buying, I must say that you have made a good choice of fish







They are looking great and are going to look even better once they are settled in the other tank


----------

